# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  "Xuống Q1 phải biết luật"

## Diyodira

Một phát ngôn phải nói là chuẩn, sát với thực tế, và đặc biệt rất ĐOÀN NGỌC HẢI, Ông là Phó Chủ Tịch Q1, TP.HCM.


http://www.nguoiduatin.vn/ong-doan-n...t-a340245.html

T/g Minh Khánh

Tôi nghĩ với sự đa dạng của ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt hiện nay,  Chính phủ không nên để một quan điểm cá nhân định hướng xã hội, xúc phạm một Quan chức, một việc làm mang tính nhân văn của Ông Hải, hãy nhìn những gì Ông ấy làm, còn việc phát ngôn thì tùy theo mình hiểu và cách hiểu sẽ dẫn đến những kết quả khác nhau.

Tôi thấy tác giả nhắc "nói phải uốn lưỡi 7 lần", nếu vậy thì xin thưa khi anh viết mực đen lên giấy trắng thì chắc phải uốn bút 49 lần, à mà thôi, nhà báo giờ thì ai cũng biết rồi, bẽ bút luôn chứ uốn ăn thua gì. Xin nhắc tác giả là hãy nhìn vào những gì ông ấy làm nhé, đừng đi soi mói những thứ vớ vẫn, thời gian đó làm những việc khác có ích hơn.

Tôi chứng minh cho MK thấy ngôn từ là không cần thiết nè: 
Bạn có thấy chương trình "Cặp Đôi Hoàn Hảo" trên TV? Tên chương trình này cũng toàn ThS, TS, GS nghiên cứu đặt ra đấy, chương trình chỉ chọn ra cặp hoặc đôi hoàn hảo, thế nhưng tên chương trình thì thể hiện tới 4 người (cặp đôi)? Nhưng điều đó không quan trọng, chương trình hay và hấp dẫn thì hót, thế thôi!
Hoặc là: anh bình luận viên bóng đá hay nói: "đội A khai thác hay tận dụng được yếu điểm của đội B", có đúng không?, khi tôi nói ông TT Mỹ là một yếu nhân, vậy chẳng lẻ ông ấy là người yếu à? Nhưng nghe riết cũng quen chẳng ảnh hưởng gì, anh này bình luận rất hào hứng, sẽ cảm thấy trận bóng tẻ nhạt nếu không có anh ấy bình luận, vậy thì kết ảnh rồi, thế thôi!

Hãy nhìn những gì Ông Hải làm.

Trân trọng

----------


## Nam CNC

Chuẩn hả anh ??? bởi thế cũng có 1 ông quan nào đó nói câu " tự do cái con c.. " ríêt rồi cả xã hội nó gắm đầu xuống ..... cái gì hết biết luôn. Một cái xã hội rừng rú , ai thích gì làm đó như cái Xô bích ồn ào .

----------


## Diyodira

> Chuẩn hả anh ??? bởi thế cũng có 1 ông quan nào đó nói câu " tự do cái con c.. " ríêt rồi cả xã hội nó gắm đầu xuống ..... cái gì hết biết luôn. Một cái xã hội rừng rú , ai thích gì làm đó như cái Xô bích ồn ào .


Thích gì làm đó thì dễ, quan trọng là làm ntn và có giám làm như ông Hải không? 
Giữa một khu rừng toàn tặc zăn bỗng xuất hiện một bộ lạc tiến hóa văn minh, và dĩ nhiên hoặc là anh phải học luật của nó để mà theo, hoặc là anh không bao giờ chơi được với nó, ngoài ra anh thấy nó văn minh quá thôi thì đập cho nó chết cho xong  :Smile: 

T/g bài báo này chắc đang  muốn đập cho bộ lạc đó chết, và cũng là đại diện cho thói lưu manh ghét giàu khinh nghèo của chúng ta.
Tks

----------

CKD

----------


## lycamphuoc

em thì nghĩ sâu xa tý,việc gì diễn ra cũng có kế hoạch với dự tính....không phải tự nhiên lên báo chí bêu hay bưng bô này nọ . Cái gì cũng có lý do, " lái dư luận " bởi vậy ae mình mới vô chém gió đc  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

đi làm việc công mà có cả binh đoàn nhà báo quay phim , mặt hình sự , PR quá xá , tất nhiên nó có dụng ý của nó hết , nhưng băm bổ để trở thành singapore thì..... hiểu cái kết rồi.

Chuyện của mấy ảnh cứ để Đảng và Nhà Nước lo  .


Làm đúng là được khen , tự nhận là lãnh đạo nhưng phát biểu cái kiểu cùi bắp đó là không xứng đáng , Xã hội nào mà cảm thấy câu nói của anh ấy đúng và cổ vũ thì cái tầm xã hội đó cũng chỉ cao bằng chiều cao của anh ấy , tất cả đều có quy định về luật về sự chuẩn mực khi làm việc công rồi , anh biết mà anh vẫn phát biểu lung tung như thế thì anh bị vi phạm thôi , nếu là người dân bình thường , bức xúc phát biểu thì tự do.

----------

CKD, ntd1081

----------


## ntd1081

> đi làm việc công mà có cả binh đoàn nhà báo quay phim , mặt hình sự , PR quá xá , tất nhiên nó có dụng ý của nó hết , nhưng băm bổ để trở thành singapore thì..... hiểu cái kết rồi.
> 
> Chuyện của mấy ảnh cứ để Đảng và Nhà Nước lo  .
> 
> 
> Làm đúng là được khen , tự nhận là lãnh đạo nhưng phát biểu cái kiểu cùi bắp đó là không xứng đáng , Xã hội nào mà cảm thấy câu nói của anh ấy đúng và cổ vũ thì cái tầm xã hội đó cũng chỉ cao bằng chiều cao của anh ấy , tất cả đều có quy định về luật về sự chuẩn mực khi làm việc công rồi , anh biết mà anh vẫn phát biểu lung tung như thế thì anh bị vi phạm thôi , nếu là người dân bình thường , bức xúc phát biểu thì tự do.


Bác này nói chuẩn nè!  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Em chỉ hiểu 1 câu này thôi

Dân được làm những gì pháp luật không cấm , còn cán bộ chỉ được làm những gì pháp luật cho phép , nhịn không nổi thì về làm dân mà chém gió. Đừng bao giờ đánh đồng cán bộ bằng dân được hen.

----------


## Diyodira

> đi làm việc công mà có cả binh đoàn nhà báo quay phim , mặt hình sự , PR quá xá , tất nhiên nó có dụng ý của nó hết , nhưng băm bổ để trở thành singapore thì..... hiểu cái kết rồi.
> 
> Chuyện của mấy ảnh cứ để Đảng và Nhà Nước lo  .
> 
> 
> Làm đúng là được khen , tự nhận là lãnh đạo nhưng phát biểu cái kiểu cùi bắp đó là không xứng đáng , Xã hội nào mà cảm thấy câu nói của anh ấy đúng và cổ vũ thì cái tầm xã hội đó cũng chỉ cao bằng chiều cao của anh ấy , tất cả đều có quy định về luật về sự chuẩn mực khi làm việc công rồi , anh biết mà anh vẫn phát biểu lung tung như thế thì anh bị vi phạm thôi , nếu là người dân bình thường , bức xúc phát biểu thì tự do.


Chuẩn mực ư???

Thời của lợi ích nhóm, bằng giả nhiều hơn bằng thật, thôi cứ làm đi làm giống Ổng đi, rồi hẳn chém gió, nói xuông dễ lém, làm làm làm đi, đừng ngồi chờ sung rụng, đời đời kiếp kiếp ngập trong nghèo khổ, đất nước thay da đổi thịt, phồn vinh thì cái gì phản ảnh? Không phải một số ít ngưới quá giàu, sắm siêu xe nhiều hơn người ta là giàu.

Tks.

----------


## CKD

Hehe... có nhiều cao nhân trên diễn đàn chém mạnh lắm mà im hơi hết.
Giống cái vụ công chức mặc đồng phục vậy. Móa.. giờ đừng nói làm nhà nước, còn cty cò con cũng phải mặc đồng phục chứ đừng nói là cty to hay gì gì. Nếu không đồng phục thì cũng có quy định về tác phong, nề nếp cũng như loại quần áo được phép mặc.
Đúng là sướng lâu sinh lười nhác. Giờ kêu làm cái gì khác đi là nhau nhau như đám vịt vậy.

Vụ ông H cũng vậy.. dân sai thì phạt là đúng. Chẵng trách gì. Nhưng luật có quy định trình tự và cách thức rỏ ràng. Không phải cứ sai là anh được phép đập phá tịch thu. Đó là cách cuối cùng trong tất cả các cách mà anh được phép dùng.
Thân làm cán bộ chấp pháp mà bản thân "ị" trên luật thì hô hào cái gì? Thân làm cán bộ, bảo học cao hiểu rộng mà mở miệng phát ngôn như trẻ nít, phường chợ búa thì  ai mà nể mà ở đó tung hô.

Quen kiểu rừng rú rồi. Con nào rống to thì nghĩ là con đó mạnh. Còn bộ lạc nào tự cho mình văn mình mà vẫn dùng cách giao tiếp thời nguyên thủy thì văn với minh cái gì?

Đừng nghe những gì bọn đó nói, hãy nhìn những gì bọn đó làm. Đúng.. nghe nhiều điếc tai thôi, hãy nhìn cách hành sử xã hội đen, ị lên luật pháp, phát ngôn kiểu vô học là biết rồi. Chung chung là vậy.

Còn riêng ông H, ổng vẵn hồi lại trật tự được thì tốt. Rất đáng để biểu dương. Nhưng cách làm kiểu vô pháp thì chẵng làm gương được cho ai đâu. Nếu mà ổng làm minh bạch rỏ ràng như pháp luật đã quy định thì không có gì để nói.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe... có nhiều cao nhân trên diễn đàn chém mạnh lắm mà im hơi hết.
> Giống cái vụ công chức mặc đồng phục vậy. Móa.. giờ đừng nói làm nhà nước, còn cty cò con cũng phải mặc đồng phục chứ đừng nói là cty to hay gì gì. Nếu không đồng phục thì cũng có quy định về tác phong, nề nếp cũng như loại quần áo được phép mặc.
> Đúng là sướng lâu sinh lười nhác. Giờ kêu làm cái gì khác đi là nhau nhau như đám vịt vậy.
> 
> Vụ ông H cũng vậy.. dân sai thì phạt là đúng. Chẵng trách gì. Nhưng luật có quy định trình tự và cách thức rỏ ràng. Không phải cứ sai là anh được phép đập phá tịch thu. Đó là cách cuối cùng trong tất cả các cách mà anh được phép dùng.
> Thân làm cán bộ chấp pháp mà bản thân "ị" trên luật thì hô hào cái gì? Thân làm cán bộ, bảo học cao hiểu rộng mà mở miệng phát ngôn như trẻ nít, phường chợ búa thì  ai mà nể mà ở đó tung hô.
> 
> Quen kiểu rừng rú rồi. Con nào rống to thì nghĩ là con đó mạnh. Còn bộ lạc nào tự cho mình văn mình mà vẫn dùng cách giao tiếp thời nguyên thủy thì văn với minh cái gì?
> 
> ...


há há hành động và phát ngôn của TT mẽo thì như thế nào, vậy xh của nó ra sao, ổng ị vậy mà cả tg ngửa cổ lên hứng đấy.

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung theo em thì thằng nào cũng thế thoai ahihi  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

> há há hành động và phát ngôn của TT mẽo thì như thế nào, vậy xh của nó ra sao, ổng ị vậy mà cả tg ngửa cổ lên hứng đấy.


Không riêng gì ông H, nếu chỉ câu vào Q1 phải biết luật thì... bình thường quá. Với một thành phố mật độ đông như vậy... theo lý phải có những luật nhỏ (cụ thể hơn nhưng vẫn phải dựa trên khung luật đã có) để kiểm soát hành vi. Bộ máy công quyền phải làm việc tích cực và nghiêm khắc hơn. Nhưng luật vẫn là luật.

Xã hội thối nát vì lâu nay lơ là không khuôn không phép. Bảo là văn minh mà cách sinh hoạt như trong rừng rú. Giờ có người dám bứt phá để thoát rừng thì quá tốt. Nhưng luật đã có, chẵng qua là lâu nay mấy anh ngậm tiền để giả ngu giả điếc thì nay phải tích cực thi hành luật. Chứ không phải là ị vào đó rồi dùng luật rừng.

Còn phát ngôn kiểu ngu học thì.. theo cách nói của anh suy rộng ra quan chức VN thì chắc anh cũng hào hứng nghe và lấy làm gương học tập lắm lám nhỉ.

Em thì không được dễ dãi vậy.. kệ, ai thích được ị vào mồm vào tai thì kệ người đó. Em thì em éo thích, phát biểu mà em thấy ngu thì bảo là ngu còn ai thấy đó là hay là tốt thì là việc riêng của người đó.

----------


## Diyodira

> Không riêng gì ông H, nếu chỉ câu vào Q1 phải biết luật thì... bình thường quá. Với một thành phố mật độ đông như vậy... theo lý phải có những luật nhỏ (cụ thể hơn nhưng vẫn phải dựa trên khung luật đã có) để kiểm soát hành vi. Bộ máy công quyền phải làm việc tích cực và nghiêm khắc hơn. Nhưng luật vẫn là luật.
> 
> Xã hội thối nát vì lâu nay lơ là không khuôn không phép. Bảo là văn minh mà cách sinh hoạt như trong rừng rú. Giờ có người dám bứt phá để thoát rừng thì quá tốt. Nhưng luật đã có, chẵng qua là lâu nay mấy anh ngậm tiền để giả ngu giả điếc thì nay phải tích cực thi hành luật. Chứ không phải là ị vào đó rồi dùng luật rừng.
> 
> Còn phát ngôn kiểu ngu học thì.. theo cách nói của anh suy rộng ra quan chức VN thì chắc anh cũng hào hứng nghe và lấy làm gương học tập lắm lám nhỉ.
> 
> Em thì không được dễ dãi vậy.. kệ, ai thích được ị vào mồm vào tai thì kệ người đó. Em thì em éo thích, phát biểu mà em thấy ngu thì bảo là ngu còn ai thấy đó là hay là tốt thì là việc riêng của người đó.


mình đã nói là tùy suy nghĩ của mỗi người mà nó có kết quả khác nhau, nghĩ ngu là nó ngu, nghĩ bình thường là nó bình thường, còn chê người ngu thì chắc gì mình đã khôn, "nhân vô thập toàn", nếu giả thích câu này thì mấy cháu tiểu học cũng hiểu, người ị không hôi mà chỉ có lũ bu vào dích nó ra, đem đi phát tán thì nó mới ung lên, xưa nay vậy, khổ thế.

----------


## terminaterx300

> còn chê người ngu thì chắc gì mình đã khôn, "nhân vô thập toàn",


thì đó là quan điểm mà, có thể 1 thằng ăn mày nhưng vẫn chê thằng giàu tiêu tiền ngu dc mà bác  :Big Grin:  ahihi

nên nói chung là chửi qua chửi lại cho vui thoai  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Chém gió cho vui mà  :Smile: ... chuyện thiên hạ ôm vào người rồi than khổ.
Nói chung thì.. mạng xã hội có tích cực cũng có tiêu cực. Giả ngu phát biểu linh tinh cũng có cái lợi của nó. Nếu thiên hạ im lặng cho qua thì ta cứ làm, nếu bâu vào chửi thì xem như vạ miệng rồi rút.
Hehe..

----------


## Gamo

Ông Hải dám làm là tốt rồi. Trước giờ nhà nhà lấn đường, người người lấn đường, toàn cứ ra quân dọn dẹp cho có lệ. Muốn đi bộ cho bảo vệ môi trường, gia tăng sức khỏe mà éo có lề để đi, cứ phải dẫn con đi dưới lòng đường cho xe nó húc.
Nhờ ông Hải mà quán cóc chiếm đầu hẻm nhà tau hơn 30 năm nay đã biến mất, hẻm rộng thênh thang trở lại (mặc dù hơi nhớ nó tí).

Còn luật là phải biết. Ko biết về U Minh ở còn đỡ, phải tù có ngày. Tau có 2 con nhỏ bạn người Hà Lan qua Malaysia chơi, đi lông nhông ngoài đường hút thuốc, bị cảnh sát đi theo ghi lại số lần xả rác. Cuối cũng nó tóm lại, cho 1 trát phạt 500RM, méo mặt, may là chưa mời về đồn.

Phải nói là ông H marketing tốt. Mỗi lần làm là lôi theo 1 dàn nhà báo.

----------


## Diyodira

> thì đó là quan điểm mà, có thể 1 thằng ăn mày nhưng vẫn chê thằng giàu tiêu tiền ngu dc mà bác  ahihi
> 
> nên nói chung là chửi qua chửi lại cho vui thoai


ok, quy luật mà, tâm-thiện lúc nào cũng thắng tà-ác, ai cũng có tâm và tà, nhưng tâm luôn hơn tà chế ngự tà, nếu ngược lại nhất định anh sẽ bị tiêu diệt, Phật cũng tồn tại tâm-tà, phải có tà để tâm được nuôi dưỡng mà thành.

tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Ông Hải dám làm là tốt rồi. Trước giờ nhà nhà lấn đường, người người lấn đường, toàn cứ ra quân dọn dẹp cho có lệ. Muốn đi bộ cho bảo vệ môi trường, gia tăng sức khỏe mà éo có lề để đi, cứ phải dẫn con đi dưới lòng đường cho xe nó húc.
> Nhờ ông Hải mà quán cóc chiếm đầu hẻm nhà tau hơn 30 năm nay đã biến mất, hẻm rộng thênh thang trở lại (mặc dù hơi nhớ nó tí).
> 
> Còn luật là phải biết. Ko biết về U Minh ở còn đỡ, phải tù có ngày. Tau có 2 con nhỏ bạn người Hà Lan qua Malaysia chơi, đi lông nhông ngoài đường hút thuốc, bị cảnh sát đi theo ghi lại số lần xả rác. Cuối cũng nó tóm lại, cho 1 trát phạt 500RM, méo mặt, may là chưa mời về đồn.
> 
> Phải nói là ông H marketing tốt. Mỗi lần làm là lôi theo 1 dàn nhà báo.


Tui thích post của ông lắm mà không like, vì tôi nghĩ đó là một việc làm bình thường và cũng của một quan chức rất là bình dân, ông ấy hẵn sẽ để  biển đức cho con cháu. Phương tây họ được dạy từ nhỏ: không sợ khổ, không sợ đụng chạm, họ chỉ có một suy nghĩ là phải có trách nhiệm với hành tinh mình đang sống, đơn giản vậy thôi nhưng không biết VN mình bao nhiêu thế hệ nữa mới thành.

----------


## Tuấn

Hồi trước có Đinh la Thăng, làm nhiều việc máu lửa, một hồi thấy bị kỷ luật vì làm thất thoát ti tỷ đồng, bây giờ có ông này, cũng làm máu lửa, không biết mấy hôm nữa dư lào.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## Diyodira

> Hồi trước có Đinh la Thăng, làm nhiều việc máu lửa, một hồi thấy bị kỷ luật vì làm thất thoát ti tỷ đồng, bây giờ có ông này, cũng làm máu lửa, không biết mấy hôm nữa dư lào.


Tà nó dâng lên tới cổ rồi bác ơi, không tâm nào khống chế được nữa.

Bác nói thì mình nói luôn, vừa rồi có mấy ông quan trước đó cũng phát ngôn đẹp lắm, nghe thấy mê, sướng liền, có vẽ tâm huyết lắm, lúc nào cũng chiễm chệ trên ngai vàng, veston lán mượt, tóc bóng lộn như người mẫu, ấy thế mà cũng xài xe và nhà cho tặng, có làm được gì đâu, may mà chưa băm nát cái bán đảo Sơn Trà, còn chưa biết dùng bằng cấp thế nào, à mà thôi, mấy cái MBA ở Âu Mỹ mà mấy bác nhà mình sở hữu thì tui cũng hơi rành, nói sợ đụng chạm. Vậy đó, phát ngôn đẹp đến thế là cùng, còn Cậu Hải dùng những ngôn từ cho từng đối tượng, tầng lớp, dễ hiểu vậy mà cũng bị bư móc, thử hỏi taxi, hàng rong dùng ngôn từ bác học liệu có dư thừa, cái này nhiều khi bị nó chửi ngu mới là đúng nè.

Tks

----------


## cuongmay

Cụ gà nói nghe sướng cả người.Nãy giờ mấy cụ trên bàn bạc nghe cứ bức bí bừng bực thế nào ấy . Giống như bác Thăng có tội có công gì dân đen như tớ không có cửa biết sự thật nhưng nhờ bác ấy ho lên 1 cái mà ql14 lên nhà vợ tớ giờ ngon rồi, trước nó ì ạch cả chục năm không tiến triển.

----------


## Diyodira

https://video.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/...h-3646578.html

----------


## Tuấn

Em thì thấy việc ông H này làm chả có gì hay ho cả.

Ông ấy là cán bộ quận mà cứ lẽo đẽo đi phạt xe, việc đúng ra không phải của ông ấy. Việc này cho thấy ông ấy không có khả năng làm cán bộ, không có khả năng lên kế hoạch hay chỉ huy gì cả. Ông này cho làm ngoáo ộp hoặc chuyển xuống đội giao thông công chính gì đấy chắc hợp với khả năng hơn

Ông Thăng cũng thế thôi, đi phạt nhà thầu, cách chức cán bộ dưới quyền này nọ, việc này ai mà chả làm được, có mất gì đâu ?

Ông Thăng từ bộ trưởng nhảy 1 phát lên bí thư TP, ông H này chắc đang tính nhảy đi đâu thui mừ  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em thì thấy việc ông H này làm chả có gì hay ho cả.
> 
> Ông ấy là cán bộ quận mà cứ lẽo đẽo đi phạt xe, việc đúng ra không phải của ông ấy. Việc này cho thấy ông ấy không có khả năng làm cán bộ, không có khả năng lên kế hoạch hay chỉ huy gì cả. Ông này cho làm ngoáo ộp hoặc chuyển xuống đội giao thông công chính gì đấy chắc hợp với khả năng hơn
> 
> Ông Thăng cũng thế thôi, đi phạt nhà thầu, cách chức cán bộ dưới quyền này nọ, việc này ai mà chả làm được, có mất gì đâu ?
> 
> Ông Thăng từ bộ trưởng nhảy 1 phát lên bí thư TP, ông H này chắc đang tính nhảy đi đâu thui mừ


Cụ nói cũng phải, dưng mà tùy cơ ứng biến thôi, cũng có giao, cũng có cách chức nhưng rồi đâu lại vào đấy cả, vậy thì cứ để trung tâm SG nó thành cái tả pí lù từ đời này sang đời khác hay sao??? Dẫu biết thay đổi lối sống, cách sinh hoạt của một vùng không phải một sớm một chiều, nhưng không còn sự lựa chọn nào khác. Biết đâu sau khi ổng làm một loạt rồi sẽ có những phương án A, B, C hổ trợ tiếp theo thì sao.

Thậm chí Ông H có xuống làm ông TTĐT mà dọn được Tp sạch gọn tươm tất như vậy thí nói xin lỗi giá trị con người Ổng gấp vạn lần mấy ông quan to ngồi máy lạnh nói xuông.

Tks

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tán phét cho vui thì lý thuyết quản trị giống a. Tuấn bán lược nói, ông nào làm nhà nước đều phải thuộc nằm lòng. Em ngày xưa nhúng tay vào làm mẫu công việc là bị nhắc ngay về pp quản lý.

Nhưng trên thực tế là phải xuống tận nơi trị một loạt như cách ông Hải & ông Thăng làm để làm gương. Chứ ko phép vua thua lệ làng. Một phó chủ tịt quận thì cũng ko phải to tát lắm để mà chỉ ngồi trên cao chỏ xuống. Nhiều cụ ngồi văn phòng máy lạnh tán phét, cả mấy chục năm nay đâu vẫn hoàn nấy. Đương nhiên cái trật tự lòng lề đường chỉ là 1 phần nhỏ trong công tác của 1 ông phó chủ tịt quận, nhưng trước giờ chưa ông nào giải quyết được & em là người dân em bức xúc lắm lắm....

Quay lại vụ bác Thăng, em có bà bạn là hiệu trưởng trường mầm non. Lão nhà thầu xây dựng ngay bên cạnh trường xây ko thèm che chắn, rớt đồ rớt bụi tùm lum, bẩn thỉu nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe & tính mạng học sinh. Kêu lên phường, lên công an thì như con kiến kiện củ khoai, chẳng ma nào nhích (em đoán là nó ăn rơ nhau hết rồi). Thế là bả làm 1 bài ca con cá lên đường dây của bác Thăng, ngay tuần sau 1 đoàn công tác xuống làm việc & xử lý ngay.

Vụ này báo chí làm lùm xùm lên thì nghi là có động cơ chính trị nào đó

----------


## Diyodira

Việc làm của những lãnh đạo này xuất phát từ tâm, ít ra đến cuối con đường quan chức, họ cũng kịp giác ngộ, nhận thấy rằng phải làm gì đó dù nhỏ nhất để góp một tiếng chuông cảnh báo cho tương lai tp hay đất nước nói chung, vừa rồi những công trình xây dựng chống kẹt xe ở cửa ngõ sân bay bên GV, lãnh đạo Tp phải đích thân xuống phạt rồi cho nghĩ chơi luôn vì không biết luật, phạt để lấy tiền lệ, đánh chuông cảnh báo.

Hồi công trình kênh nhiêu lộc còn đang thi công, mình có ông anh chạy xe lọt xuống mép hố, may có bà đỡ, dĩ nhiên là cũng phải nhập viện chứ không thì giờ ổng cũng..., mới nhất là vụ người đàn ông đón xe buýt bị lọt miệng cống tử vong, cũng do thói ăn xổi ở thì, hay lâu hơn chút là người đàn ông sống ngay trung tâm Q1, buổi tối đi bộ bị xe buýt nó ép chết đứng ngay đối diện chợ BT, không kíp trăn trối, cũng do mấy ông vua con chắn rào lấn chiếm vĩa hè của dân, vậy còn bao nhiêu tính mạng oan uổng nữa sẽ ra đi vì mấy ông quan nói xuông.


Kiểu làm lãnh đạo như Cụ T nói thì đó chỉ là cái kiểu thôi, còn cách làm mới là quan trọng, vậy dân gian ta hay nói kiểu cách là vậy, nó là một từ ghép đẳng lập, làm lãnh đạo đủ kiểu cách thì không dễ.

Một bộ máy, tổ chức nếu lãnh đạo "lèo lái" con thuyền không phải là thuyền trưởng thực sự thì con thuyền đó không thể đi xa và tồn tại lâu được: Microsoft, Táo, Fb, Dell, Alibaba


Anh có thể mua được chiếc áo quan nhưng sẽ không mua nỗi cách làm quan "có tiền mua cả cuộc chơi, nhưng không mua nỗi cách chơi đâu người".

Tks

----------


## ktshung

Cái gì ko có chiến lược thì chẳng qua chỉ là phong trào cho vui. Hết đợt này, hết ông này rồi đâu lại vào đấy, kiểu như sốt cho uống hạ sốt thế thôi... chả giải quyết được gì

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái gì ko có chiến lược thì chẳng qua chỉ là phong trào cho vui. Hết đợt này, hết ông này rồi đâu lại vào đấy, kiểu như sốt cho uống hạ sốt thế thôi... chả giải quyết được gì


Bác nói đúng quá còn gì, nhưng chẳng lẽ cả một lũ bù nhìn chịu thua truyền kiếp hay sao? Ủa mà ý bác muốn nói việc làm đó không có chiến lược à? Bác quả là cao siêu, còn không còn không thì cũng chỉ là phong trào chém gió. Mình thì không dám đánh giá nó là một việc làm nhất thời, bộc phát, lấy le hay PR gì đó. Biết đâu được nó là bước đệm khởi đầu cho một Singapo thì sao?

Giờ bác xuống các công viên ở trung tâm Q1 xem có còn ngáo ộp không, từ cách đây hơn một năm, hễ có là đặc nhiệm hốt liền.

Thiết nghĩ cần có một quận mẫu như Q1, ắt sẽ lan tỏa khắp các quận còn lại.

Thôi top này chém gió nhiêu đó đủ roài, mọi tốt-xấu-hơn-thua xin trả cho lại cho khổ chủ, và vui vẻ nhận về, trong đó có mình  :Smile: 

Quên nữa, xin lỗi ông Nam sờpin nha, lâu quá thích trêu ông chút xíu bên top làm bằng giả, không ngờ ông nổi đóa chém tui quá chời, rút kinh nghiệm bữa sau chọc lét luôn cho nó rõ ràng  :Smile:  

Tks

----------


## inhainha

Mấy bác không phân biệt được đâu là mục đích, đâu là phương tiện thì cãi nhau tới tết cũng không xong.

Ở vụ này, mục đích là lấy lại vỉa hè, lập lại trật tự công cộng là mục đích. Vậy mục đích quá là tốt đẹp rồi. Nhưng cách thức để đạt được mục đích đó e rằng không đạt, kiểu ra quân xuống đường như thế nó giống như bác khua bèo trong ao thôi, bèo có tan đấy, nhưng bác ngưng khua đi, một thời gian sau cũng vậy. Thực hiện thay đổi một nếp sống nó đâu đơn giản là xuống đường xua người ta vào nhà là xong được đâu mấy bác. 

Thời trước, khơ me Đỏ nó muốn tiến lên chủ nghĩa cộng sản bằng cách tàn sát hết thành phần tư sản là một điển hình của kiểu tư duy vì mục đích mà bất chấp phương tiện để đạt được mục đích đó. Kết quả là có chủ nghĩa cộng sản không?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## ktshung

> Bác nói đúng quá còn gì, nhưng chẳng lẽ cả một lũ bù nhìn chịu thua truyền kiếp hay sao? Ủa mà ý bác muốn nói việc làm đó không có chiến lược à? Bác quả là cao siêu, còn không còn không thì cũng chỉ là phong trào chém gió. Mình thì không dám đánh giá nó là một việc làm nhất thời, bộc phát, lấy le hay PR gì đó. Biết đâu được nó là bước đệm khởi đầu cho một Singapo thì sao?
> 
> Giờ bác xuống các công viên ở trung tâm Q1 xem có còn ngáo ộp không, từ cách đây hơn một năm, hễ có là đặc nhiệm hốt liền.
> 
> Thiết nghĩ cần có một quận mẫu như Q1, ắt sẽ lan tỏa khắp các quận còn lại.
> 
> Thôi top này chém gió nhiêu đó đủ roài, mọi tốt-xấu-hơn-thua xin trả cho lại cho khổ chủ, và vui vẻ nhận về, trong đó có mình 
> 
> Quên nữa, xin lỗi ông Nam sờpin nha, lâu quá thích trêu ông chút xíu bên top làm bằng giả, không ngờ ông nổi đóa chém tui quá chời, rút kinh nghiệm bữa sau chọc lét luôn cho nó rõ ràng  
> ...


Cái cơ bản vấn đề là gì? Là các ông quy hoạch thiếu chổ đỗ xe, có chổ, giá phải chăng, chả thằng điên nào đậu sai để ăn phạt. Thứ đến các ông ấy phong trào, hôm nay ầm ào, mai nhắm mắt cho qua. Kế nữa cái cơ chế làm cho thằng nào cũng có quyền mà chả thằng nào có đủ quyền, nên làm gì cũng bị ông A, B, C can thiệp, hăm họa, làm nhụt ý chi những ai muốn thay đổi ....

----------

Diyodira

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái cơ bản vấn đề là gì? Là các ông quy hoạch thiếu chổ đỗ xe,


em, xin phản bác 1 phần nào đó. vd bác mở 1 quán ăn cửa hàng rồi đòi chính quyền phải cho bác đậu xe dưới lòng đường hay ngon hơn là phải quy hoạch cho bác 1 chỗ đậu xe riêng nhỉ. thực trạng này dính 1 giai đoạn các cao ốc ko tính tầng hầm giữ xe cho mình, sau này khi xây cao ốc đều phải có tính diện tích giữ xe. ko thể nén quá nhiều người mà ko có chỗ giữ xe dc.

em ko có oto nên em cũng ghét đám có oto, ahihi  :Cool:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Selecao

Dù sao luật phát việt nam theo em biết vẫn là hợp tình hợp lý nhất thế giới  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

